

Fan death – belief that death can be caused by sleeping in a room with a fan - Shihan
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fan_death

======
reagency
Canonical article explaining the phenomenon and people's misunderstanding of
it:

[http://askakorean.blogspot.com/2009/01/fan-death-is-
real.htm...](http://askakorean.blogspot.com/2009/01/fan-death-is-real.html)

